# Sony A7R native iso settings



## buggz

What are they?

I know iso 100 is its _native _low iso, but does it increment as expected?
100 200 400 800 1600 3200 6400 etc

or are the in-between also native?
I doubt it.

Any knowledge in this area?

Regards


----------



## KmH

Sony's a7, a7R manual is one of the worst camera manuals I have ever seen, and offers minimal info about the camera's features, and functions.

However, the manual notes on page 88 that ISO is adjustable in 1/3 stop increments, and it does not list any non-native ISO settings.
For example - ISO 200, 250, 320, 400, 500, 640, 800 are all 1/3 stop steps.


----------

